# Zwei Netzwerke (wlan und Kabel) verwalten



## JensSU (17. Januar 2005)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich bekomme folgendes Problem nicht in den Griff:

Ich bin mit meinem Rechner (XP-Professional) an zwei Netzwerke angebunden. Ein Kabelloses mit dem auf das Internet zugegriffen wird und ein Kabelgebundenes welches auf einen festen Server zugreift.

Beide Netzwerke verfügen über eigne Verbindungen.

Beide funktionieren FÜR SICH  auch einwandfrei. Aber nur wenn jeweils nur das jeweilige Netzwerkkabel gesteckt ist. Laufen beide Netzwerke parallel habe ich keinen Zugriff auf das kabellose Netzwerk. Sprich: Der Browser bzw. email Client versucht dann automatisch auf das kabelgebundene Netzwerk zuzugreifen, was natürlich nicht funktioniert.

Wo und wie kann ich dem Browser bzw. emailClient sagen "Geh bitte stets über die entsprechende Lan verbindung".?

Jede Dfü-verbindung kann man zuweisen. Lanverbindungen nicht! Das kann doch nicht wahr sein...

Vielen Dank und viele Grüsse
Jens


----------



## savvo (22. Januar 2005)

Wie ist dein Netz eigentlich aufgebaut? IP-Adressierung?


----------



## P1na (22. Januar 2005)

Ich hab so ziemlich das gleiche Problem. Bin mit meinem Latein allerdings am Ende: 

 Habe zwei PC's (beide WinXP Pro SP2) mit jeweils einer WLAN Karte und einer GB-LAN-Karte. Das WLAN bietet Zugang zum Internet via einem Router, und ein 2tes Netz bietet über ein Crossconnect-Kabel schnellen Dateitransfer. 

 Meine Settings hierzu sind (ipconfig /all, MAC's von mir gelöscht): 

 Windows-IP-Konfiguration 
         Hostname. . . . . . . . . . . . . : Chaoshead 
         Primäres DNS-Suffix . . . . . . . :  
         Knotentyp . . . . . . . . . . . . : Gemischt 
         IP-Routing aktiviert. . . . . . . : Nein 
         WINS-Proxy aktiviert. . . . . . . : Nein 

 Ethernetadapter Drahtlose Netzwerkverbindung: 
         Verbindungsspezifisches DNS-Suffix:  
         Beschreibung. . . . . . . . . . . : Conceptronic 54g Wireless PCI Card 
         Physikalische Adresse . . . . . . : <...> 
         DHCP aktiviert. . . . . . . . . . : Nein 
         IP-Adresse. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1 
         Subnetzmaske. . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0 
         Standardgateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254 
         DNS-Server. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254 

 Ethernetadapter LAN-Verbindung: 
         Verbindungsspezifisches DNS-Suffix:  
         Beschreibung. . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/1000 CT Network Connection 
         Physikalische Adresse . . . . . . : <...> 
         DHCP aktiviert. . . . . . . . . . : Nein 
         IP-Adresse. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1 
         Subnetzmaske. . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0 
         Standardgateway . . . . . . . . . :  

Leider klappt das alles nur, wenn ich das GB-Lan-Kabel erst nachdem Booten bzw. dem Aufbau der WLAN-Verbindung zum Router einstecke. Alternativ kann ich auch das WLAN deaktivieren und sofort wieder aktivieren, das geht auch (nervt aber beides auf die Dauer sehr). 

 Wenn der Internetzugang bzw. das WLAN nicht geht, liefert "route PRINT": 

 =========================================================================== 
 Schnittstellenliste 
 0x1 ........................... MS TCP Loopback interface 
 0x2 ...<...>f ...... Conceptronic 54g Wireless PCI Card - Paketplaner-Miniport 
 0x3 ...<...> ...... Intel(R) PRO/1000 CT Network Connection - Paketplaner-Miniport 
 =========================================================================== 
 =========================================================================== 
 Aktive Routen: 
 Netzwerkziel      Netzwerkmaske   Gateway            Schnittstelle      Anzahl 
 0.0.0.0               0.0.0.0                192.168.1.254    192.168.1.1       25 
 127.0.0.0           255.0.0.0             127.0.0.1           127.0.0.1 1 
 192.168.1.0       255.255.255.0      192.168.1.1        192.168.1.1       25 
 192.168.1.1       255.255.255.255   127.0.0.1           127.0.0.1          25 
 192.168.1.255   255.255.255.255   192.168.1.1         192.168.1.1      25 
 192.168.2.0      255.255.255.0       192.168.2.1        192.168.2.1       *10* 
 192.168.2.1      255.255.255.255    127.0.0.1           127.0.0.1          *10* 
 192.168.2.255  255.255.255.255    192.168.2.1        192.168.2.1      *10* 
 224.0.0.0         240.0.0.0               192.168.1.1       192.168.1.1       25 
 224.0.0.0         240.0.0.0               192.168.2.1        192.168.2.1      *10 *
 255.255.255.255   255.255.255.255   192.168.1.1    192.168.1.1         1 
 255.255.255.255   255.255.255.255   192.168.2.1    192.168.2.1         1 
 Standardgateway:     192.168.1.254 
 =========================================================================== 
 Ständige Routen: Keine 

 Wenn alles geht, sieht "route PRINT" so aus: 

 =========================================================================== 
 Schnittstellenliste 
 0x1 ........................... MS TCP Loopback interface 
 0x2 ...<...> ...... Conceptronic 54g Wireless PCI Card - Paketplaner-Miniport 
 0x3 ...<...> ...... Intel(R) PRO/1000 CT Network Connection - Paketplaner-Miniport 
 =========================================================================== 
 =========================================================================== 
 Aktive Routen: 
      Netzwerkziel    Netzwerkmaske          Gateway   Schnittstelle  Anzahl 
           0.0.0.0          0.0.0.0    192.168.1.254     192.168.1.1	  25 
         127.0.0.0        255.0.0.0        127.0.0.1       127.0.0.1	  1 
       192.168.1.0    255.255.255.0      192.168.1.1     192.168.1.1	  25 
       192.168.1.1  255.255.255.255        127.0.0.1       127.0.0.1	  25 
     192.168.1.255  255.255.255.255      192.168.1.1     192.168.1.1	  25 
       192.168.2.0    255.255.255.0      192.168.2.1     192.168.2.1	  *20* 
       192.168.2.1  255.255.255.255        127.0.0.1       127.0.0.1	  *20* 
     192.168.2.255  255.255.255.255      192.168.2.1     192.168.2.1	  *20* 
         224.0.0.0        240.0.0.0      192.168.1.1     192.168.1.1	  25 
         224.0.0.0        240.0.0.0      192.168.2.1     192.168.2.1	  *20* 
   255.255.255.255  255.255.255.255      192.168.1.1     192.168.1.1	  1 
   255.255.255.255  255.255.255.255      192.168.2.1     192.168.2.1	  1 
 Standardgateway:     192.168.1.254 
 =========================================================================== 
 Ständige Routen: Keine 

Der Unterschied liegt nur in der Metrik vom GB-LAN-Adapter (oben 10, unten 20 FETT). Das kann man leicht über die Schnittstellenmetrik selber einstellen, bringt nur leider nichts. Auch steht das WLAN unter "Netzwerkverbindungen --> Erweitert --> Erweiterte Einstellungen..." über dem GB-LAN. 

Wie sieht das Ganze denn bei Dir aus?


----------



## N3xus (22. Januar 2005)

Um verschieden Netzwerk"arten" zu trennen, solltet ihr verschiedene Domänen fur jede Verbinung implementieren. Dies funktioniert allerdings nur unter WinXP Prof. Das sollte euer Problem lösen.

Mfg


----------



## P1na (22. Januar 2005)

Ok, probiere ich gerne aus, aber wie geht das?


----------



## P1na (25. Januar 2005)

Halloooooooooo bist Du noch da

 Es sind doch bereits 2 unterschiedliche Netzwerke 192.168.1.0/24 und 192.168.2.0/24. Wie soll ich denn in meinem Heimnetz unterschiedliche Domänen einrichten, wenn ich keinen Server habe (und haben will)?

 Komisch ist doch auch folgendes:
 es reicht aus, die Option Reparieren (WLAN Icon im Systray) zu wählen und schon geht alles 1a bis zum nächsten Restart (Abmelden geht aber). Eine Änderung der Einstellungen kann ich aber danach trotzdem nicht erkennen.


----------

